# Few questions about my new Pit



## jchrist413 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hey I'm new to the breed & these boards.Me & my wife got a blue nose a couple months ago.He came with his registration papers with the sire & dame listed on there but i can't seem to find any information online about them,I know he comes from North Carolina & have the address but no kennels are listed there.I used g-maps to look at the place and could see a large kennel in the back of the property.It was the same place the guy showed me a video of when i picked him up.Any help on how to find more out about the parents would be greatly appreciated...thanx


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Can you post the ped?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

What registry is he registered with? You can order a 7 generation pedigree then tell us who the dogs names are and we can try and look them up on pedsonline. What are the parent registered name and I can try and look them up for you.


----------



## jchrist413 (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanx for the help!
The sire is MR.BIGGS LOVE & the dam is CHINA LOVE ...both ae registered with UKC.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

the parents are not on peds online under those names but you can order a ped from UKC and then post it online and we can try and look them up for you. Unfortunately without their is not much we can do.

We you order the ped pay the extra fee to rush the paperwork to you. It s worth it to get it in less than 2 week, if you do not rush it it could take a month or 2.


----------



## jchrist413 (Nov 16, 2009)

Thx we will look into that.My wife has worked at an animal hospital for years now,that is where we met the guy we got him from.Now according to him he had brought 2 males & 1 female back up to MA with him from the kennel in NC.My wife still sees "King's" brother "Max" when he comes in the hospital.The girl was still with "King" at the guys house when we went to pick him up so we have seen the 3 puppies.Here is what i think is funny tho'...he went to grab "King's" papers,came back gave them to us & the people who took the girl were standing there waiting for there puppy.When we got home we noticed we had papers for a female puppy,thinking we had the sisters paperwork we called to switch.Almost 2 months later i have no papers & no response from him.Also "Max's" owners were also accidently given female puppy paperwork.Why does he have papers for 2 females when he only has 1 with 2 males?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

you might have the wrong paper work or he lied about the paperwork. You can call the UKC and complain if you cannot get a hold of him.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

if you do send the paperwork form and use the rush service, make sure that you dont forget to write it outside of the envelope so they know you paid extra for the rush delivery or it will join the pile of all the other regular shipping peds.


----------

